
Experts Want to Give Control of America's Nuclear Missiles to AI - ForFreedom
https://www.vice.com/en_us/article/59n3y5/experts-want-to-give-control-of-americas-nuclear-missiles-to-ai
======
hacktember
"Your scientists were so preoccupied with whether or not they could, they
didn’t stop to think if they should."

------
nabla9
Instead of delegating launch authority to more people in the case of
decapitation attack, let's just automate it. Seems like a big conceptual jump
without a good reason.

~~~
Gibbon1
I'll give you a reason. In my fifty years I've noticed that in the US at least
leaders are becoming increasing responsibility adverse. Fearful even.

------
one2zero
I'm guessing they've never seen some of James Cameron's early works.

~~~
justlaughingatt
literally what i was thinking as i read the title

------
rolph
when asked "lets play global thermonuclear war"

even alexa suggests a nice game of chess

